# Hörspiele Downloaden



## Fips80 (12. März 2013)

*Hörspiele Downloaden*

Hallo.

Da mein Kleiner zur zeit voll auf Höhrspiele abfährt ( Bob der Baumeister, Chuggingten, Octonauten, Pumukel, Schlümpfe usw...), wollte ich hier mal nachfragen ob jemand eine Seite kennt wo man sich solche Sachen Legal Downloaden kann. 
Würde mich freuen wenn wer was wüsste.
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Jeretxxo (12. März 2013)

*AW: Hörspiele Downloaden*

Kostenlos? 
Solche bekannten Sachen gibts, jedenfalls nicht für lau.

Schau eventuell mal hier nach ob du da irgendwas findest:
kinder-hörspiele • Winload-News


----------



## Fips80 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Hörspiele Downloaden*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Kostenlos?
> Solche bekannten Sachen gibts, jedenfalls nicht für lau.
> 
> Schau eventuell mal hier nach ob du da irgendwas findest:
> kinder-hörspiele • Winload-News



Naja wenns eine kleinigkeit kostet dann ist auch egal. Aber nicht zu viel.


----------



## Low (12. März 2013)

*AW: Hörspiele Downloaden*

Schau dich auf vorleser.net um


----------



## YuT666 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Hörspiele Downloaden*

Die Zeit haben wir bei uns auch gerade ...

Und ich persönlich brauche mal wieder ne Dosis alten Hui Buh mit Clarin ...


----------



## Gentlem4n (19. März 2013)

*AW: Hörspiele Downloaden*

Audible ist glaube die größte Plattform. Gehört zu Amazon.


----------

